# Dacentec does not have DDoS protection



## risharde (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi guys, I thought this was interesting since I remembered seeing a post on another forum that Dacentec were beginning to offer DDoS protection. Well it turns out that this isn't true. My dacentec box was hit with a 3 gbit ddos and it was null routed. I am actually glad to finally confirm whether the rumour was true or not.


----------



## MiamiConsultant (Nov 9, 2016)

Did you open a ticket with them?


----------



## risharde (Nov 9, 2016)

Hey! Yes I did after I realised that the ip was down. They confirmed that there isn't any DDoS protection in play.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 9, 2016)

I didn't know people thought they had DDoS Protection.


Yeah Dacentec doesn't have DDoS Protection at all.  If you want DDoS Protection probably the easiest way to approach this would be to setup a GRE tunnel from BuyVM NJ.


----------



## risharde (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey HalfEatenPie, yes, someone mentioned it on LET and WHT a while back


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 11, 2016)

risharde said:


> Hey HalfEatenPie, yes, someone mentioned it on LET and WHT a while back



Then the person who did mentioned it were ill informed.  Officially, Dacentec does not advertise DDoS Protection of any form.  


Maybe a reseller or someone took a page out of Nobis Technology's book and advertised auto-null as "DDoS Protection".  Dacentec does do Null routing to protect their network, but other people like Nobis Technology advertised this as "Basic DDoS Protection".  RamNode advertises theirs as RamNull.  Note that these automatic DDoS Mitigation techniques aren't to keep your services online but rather to keep other people's services and the datacenter online without having to show you the door as a client.  


Anyways unfortunate your server was hit.  However in the future I'd suggest looking more into what "DDoS Protection" really means in the provider's side.  As there is no standard definition for DDoS Protection, everything from firewall rules, packet filtering, to null routing is right now bundled under the umbrella definition of "DDoS Mitigation".  Quite unfortunate indeed.


----------



## LiamCyrus (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah, as a long time Dacentec customer (2+ years) they have definitely never said they're currently offering DDoS protection. The only public statement from them I've ever seen was on a Facebook post a very long time ago where they said it was in the works. I've followed up via ticket numerous times and they have no ETA, so it's definitely not something they've had, have, or will have any time soon.


----------

